# Apple's Ipad and BSNL 'Made for each other'?



## vaithy (Feb 9, 2011)

Apple’s steve Job may be a Hero for the world Tech masses..worshipped as creator of Jesus phone by Fans,.. but India taught a important but a painful lesson for Steve Job, when his Iphone enter the Indian market Via Airtel and Vodophone partnership in late 2008 Just 20000 iphones sold (Blackmarket excluded) for the two years ranged and 90% of inventory marked for india was dumped to srilanka and malaysia..(amazingly the phones sold through black market volumes was higher than the official launch up)..Even when the ipad is a smashing hit in the neighbouring markets apple has delayed the Indian launch for almost a year..
now with a new partnership (but no tieup) with BSNL apple is re-entering the indian market..
Two important reasons: except two metro BSNL has wide reach for All India basis coverage( even in MTNL area Bsnl has wide reach with roaming capabilities.. further BSNL is the only operator offer the non hindering 3 G unlimited speed by a thousand buck (Rs999)without any FUP
even when BSNL withdraw unlimited concessional plan it announced new plan for exclusive Ipad only, which raise the hope that the move is Ipad centric policy..

see the plan details as follows:
BSNL Corporate office letter no 26-25/2010-T&C–Circular T & C-CM no.98/10-11 dt 30-11-10.
Vide C.O. Circular ref. above, the Data Plan tariff for 3G service bundling with M/S. Apple for I-Pad is to be introduced. The details are given below:-

   1.
      Prepaid Plans:

    Sl.No     Particulars  -------------------------  Tariff
    1     32K Micro SIM & Activation in Rs.     30
    2     MRP of FRC in ----------------------Rs.  70
    3     Starter Pack in -------------------------Rs.  100
    4     Free Usage with Activation     1 GB/Month for six Months
    5     iPad data Plans>>>   -----  Unlimited Monthly Plan     Limited Monthly Plan     Daily Plan
    6     MRP of Recharge vouchers (RCV) in Rs.^     999     -----------599     ---------------102
    7     Free Data Usage    ------------------------- Unlimited   -----------  6GB     ----------Unlimited
    8     validity --------------------------------------    30 days  --------------   30 days   ----------  1 day
    9     Data usage charges beyond free usage     NA     ------------1p/10KB    -------------- NA
^ MRP is inclusive of service tax @ 10.30%.

   1.
      Post paid Plans:

    Sl.No     Particulars     Unlimited Monthly Plan
    1     Activation charges in Rs.     100
    2     FMC in Rs.     999
    3     Free Data Usage     Unlimited
    4     Validity     One month

   1.
      Initial validity of the plan in case of prepaid service will be 180 days.
   2.
      In case of post paid plan, one month validity is with ref. to the billing cycle followed in the circle. For customers taking connection in between the starting and billing date, the FMC and free data usage will be calculated proportionately.
   3.
      The tariff plans designed for bundling with iPad are basically for data service. However, if the features of voice call, video calls and SMS are available with iPad in future, the base voice call, video call and SMS tariff as applicable to 3G data plans. i.e. general 120 under prepaid and Plan 99 under postpaid services will be applicable.

   1.
      In general the validity available with data RCVs will increase both the main account validity and plan validity.
   2.
      Beyond the free data usage customer can use any of the data RCVs for ipad mentioned above or any existing topup coupons of 2G/3G services from which the 1p/10 KB will be deducted.
   3.
      The free data usage will also be available while national roaming.
   4.
      The normal data usage charges i.e. 1p/10KB will also be applicable while national roaming.

    *
      SIM & Plan activation (i.e. starter pack) are to be done through sancharsoft only and the DATA plan denominations Rs.999,599 & 102 are to be activated through C TOP-UP, only to the iPad DATA Plan customers in case of prepaid. These three denominations cannot be used by any of our 2G/3G customers other than ipad customers.
    *
      These iPad customers cannot use any of the existing 3G DATA RCVs.

The above Tariff plan is implemented with effect from 08.02.2011.

Whether Ipad can break the Iphone jinx here in India?especially Indian made Notion ink Adam daunted as Ipad’s killer, and Motorola ‘s xoom’ waiting to Zoom..


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2011)

Respect to BSNL for their unlimited 3G plan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

The data plans seem very attractive.
Especially, as its 3g.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not able to get Bsnl microsim in noida u.p ,can anybody help?


----------

